# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #2060 panoscnr Κ.Ηλιούπολη

## panoscnr

Κόμβος panoscnr #2060
C-Class 10.27.244.0 - 10.27.244.255

Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+

----------BB Links---------

1.Vis #879



Εξοπλισμός
1 AP D-Link DWL-900-AP+ με κεραία την INT-HOR-09/24-V omni antenna 9dbi
MB ASUS P4C800-E με [email protected] και 256MB ram
OS MikroTik 
1x τετραπλός pci to minipci adapter
1x μονός pci to minipci adapter
2x winstron CM9
1x CM6
2x MikroTik R52nM 802.11a/b/g/n (προς αγορά)
Ιστός 4 μέτρα σωλήνας 1 ½ ίντσες πράσινος
1x κουτί Hager FL112A πλ.400xυψ500xβα200 που θα φιλοξενήσει το router
1x60cm πιάτο με feeder yang για τους 5Ghz
2x80cm πιάτα με feeder nvak (έρχονται την Δευτέρα)
Φωτογραφίες με την οπτική του κόμβου θ’ ανέβουν αύριο

----------


## panoscnr

Από χθες το πρώτο μου λινκ με τον vis είναι πλέον γεγονός, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα, ενώ έχουμε βάλει σωστά τις ip's στα mikrotik δεν μπορούμε να pingάρουμε κανένας από τους δύο την wlan του άλλου.
Τι λαλακιά έχουμε κάνει;

----------


## halek

όταν εννοείς δεν κάνει ping από το mikrotik ή το pc?

----------


## panoscnr

εννοώ τις wlan που έχουμε στα mikrotik που έχουν συγκεκριμενο /30 subnet δεν pingάρονται ουτε καν μεταξύ τους

----------


## panoscnr

Τελικά το βρήκα το λάθος αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το φτιάξω. Στο bgpd.conf λείπει στο δικό μου λινκ to remote router id είναι 0.0.0.0


BGP neighbor is 10.27.253.250, remote AS 2060, local AS 879, external link
Description: link_panos 
Member of peer-group awmn for session parameters
BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0 <------- αυτό εδώ μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το αλλάξω μέσα στη quagga ?
BGP state = Connect
Last read 00:41:20, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
Sent 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

----------


## romias

Δεν το κατάλαβα.
Μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις το config?

----------


## panoscnr

Καλημέρα μπορείς να μου διευκρινήσεις πιο είναι το config που θες;

----------


## romias

To bgpd.conf

----------


## panoscnr

!
! Zebra configuration saved from vty
! 2012/10/06 18:33:56
!
hostname router.vis.awmn
password xxx
enable password xxx
!
router bgp 879
bgp router-id 10.27.253.1
network 10.27.253.0/24
neighbor awmn peer-group
neighbor awmn timers 10 30
neighbor awmn capability dynamic
neighbor awmn capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor awmn soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor awmn prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor awmn filter-list maxaslength out
neighbor 10.27.253.250 remote-as 2060
neighbor 10.27.253.250 peer-group awmn
neighbor 10.27.253.250 description link_panos 
neighbor 10.27.253.254 remote-as 1124
neighbor 10.27.253.254 peer-group awmn
neighbor 10.27.253.254 description link_digenis 
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!

----------


## halek

Αν θυμάμαι καλά την quagga γιατί έχω καιρό να τη δουλέψω, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εσύ είσαι εντάξει και πρέπει να αλλάξει ο γείτονάς σου το bgp router-id και να βάλει εκεί το δικό του. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος... μπορείτε να το τσεκάρετε να δείτε ότι είναι σωστό και από εκεί...

----------


## panoscnr

Αυτό που δείχνω είναι το bgpd.conf του γείτονα εγώ είμαι με το bgp του mikrotik και είμαι σίγουρος πως το έχω ρυθμίσει σωστά.

Ενώ στο λινκ με digeni βλέπω πως το έχει σωστά στο δικό μου δεν έχει πάρει το remote router-id και μου δείχνει 0.0.0.0

----------


## romias

Μια χαρα,αυτό έπρεπε να παίζει,αν οι ιp είναι οκ και να έχεις παρει ρουτες.
Οτι λέει ο Halek

----------


## romias

To πρωί ήμουν βιαστικός,επρεπε να φύγω.
Εισαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις βάλει τις σωστές καταχωρίσεις στο routing > BGP > interfaces του ρούτερ σου?

----------


## panoscnr

Εκτός από μένα τα είδε κι άλλος και μου είπε πως είναι εντάξει.
Άλλη ερώτηση μήπως πρέπει ο απέναντι που έχει κόψει το subnet /30 που ενώνει τις δυο wlan να το περάσει στο static route ή λέω βλακεία;

----------


## romias

Λοιπόν επειδή 99% το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε σε σένα ανάρτησε screenshots 
routing > BGP > interfaces
routing > BGP > peers
routing > BGP > networks
ip > addresses

----------


## panoscnr

@Romias τα αρχεία που μου ζήτησες

----------


## nikolas_350

Το ttl (time to live) άσε το default αλλιώς θα λήγουν τα πακέτα στο επόμενο hop.
Bgp instance Router id θέλει την δικιά σου lan ip.

----------


## akakios

> Το ttl (time to live) άσε το default αλλιώς θα λήγουν τα πακέτα στο επόμενο hop.
> Bgp instance Router id θέλει την δικιά σου lan ip.


Δεν βαζουμε : 
hold time = 30 
ttl = 10

??????

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλο το keepalive time (που δεν εχει αυτη η ver.) και άλλο το ttl
Πρόσεχε το αυτό γιατί είναι μεγάλο λάθος.

----------


## akakios

> Άλλο το keepalive time (που δεν εχει αυτη η ver.) και άλλο το ttl
> Πρόσεχε το αυτό γιατί είναι μεγάλο λάθος.



Οκ. Thanks για τις info. Εδω φαινεται η εμπειρια των παλιοτέρων.

----------


## panoscnr

Όταν πας να περάσεις νέο peer, στο ttl έχει τον αριθμό 1 το default που λες πόσο είναι;


ααα και κάτι άλλο στο bgp -> peer -> general στο remote address ποια ip να βάλω την wlan του απέναντι που μας ενώνει ή τη lan του;

Όταν βάζω τη lan ip στο log του mikrotik μου βγάζει το εξής μήνυμα 
Failed to Open TCP connection: No route to host
RemoteAddr=10.27.253.1
RemotePort=179

----------


## romias

Βάζεις router id 10.27.244.30;

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν έχει τιμή, είναι default. Πάντως και σε παλιές εκδόσεις δεν θυμάμαι τότε να είχε κάποιο αριθμό.
Θα το δεις και εδώ http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/BGP#Peer

Time To Live, the hop limit for TCP connection. For example, if 'ttl=1' then only single hop neighbors will be able to establish the connection. This property only affects EBGP peers.
•	default - system's default TTL value is used

default ttl.jpg
στα peers βάζεις την wan του απέναντι
μόνο όταν δηλώνεις το router σου στο instances βάζεις την lan, ενώ τώρα το εxεις με μια ip που ανήκει σε άλλο c-class

----------


## panoscnr

@Romias με μπέρδεψες δεν ξέρω που να βάλω την ip που μου γράφεις!

@νικολα
μα αν δεις τις φωτο που ανέβασα έχω δηλώσει στα instances το router μου

----------


## romias

Στα instances router id= 10.27.244.30 αφού αυτή έχεις στην eth1 σου.
Μην μπερδεύεσαι

----------


## panoscnr

Ναι οκ στα instances αυτή την ip έχω δηλώσει.
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι υπαρχει κάποιο λάθος έχω κάνει πολλά στις ρυθμίσεις για να το βρω αλλά ΔΕΝ....
τα όρια μου εξαντλήθηκαν δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω σε αλλαγές .... ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΑ!!!

----------


## romias

bgp instance
AS 2060
Router ID 10.27.244.30

bgp peer 
Όπως το χεις στην φωτο.

----------


## panoscnr

Λοιπόν κάθισα εχθές κι έστησα το πισι που θα πάει στον ιστό κι έκανα δοκιμές και με τις 3 κάρτες που έχω μιας και κάποιος μου είπε πως μπορεί να φταίει ακόμα και η κάρτα.

Αποτέλεσμα, με καμία από τις 3 κάρτες δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω routes. Λέτε να φταίει η κάρτα του απέναντι;

----------


## mikemtb

@panoscnr : εχεις pm

----------


## panoscnr

ΟΚ

----------


## senius

> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router.senius.awmn - 0 | 14 | 14 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
> ...


Καλορίζικος. !!!

----------


## romias

Καλορίζικος.τελικά τι έ έφταιγε;

----------


## panoscnr

Ευχαριστώ να είστε καλά. Από λάθος ο vis δήλωσε στη wlan κάρτα μου την mac address τις δική του wlan με το αποτέλεσμα που όλοι ξέρετε πως γίνεται, το φτιάξαμε χθες και όλα βαίνουν καλώς  ::

----------

